# Mozilla Firebird 0.6



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

Ich habe mir grade mal den aktuellen Firebird von
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firebird/release-notes.html
heruntergeladen.
Ich bin echt erstaunt. Bislang stabil, außerordentlich schnell, hübsch anzusehen. Es gibt echt nicht viel zu meckern.


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

Gibts irgendetwas zu beachten , falls man ihn parallel zu Mozilla installiert?


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

Nix, weil der nicht installiert werden muß. Einfach in ein Verzeichnis reinkopieren und starten.
Deinstallation heißt nix anderes als das Verzeichnis wieder zu löschen.


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

Erster Eindruck: bärenstark und sauschnell  :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

Hol Dir noch das AdBlock-plugin und werde endgültig glücklich...


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2003)

Wow ist der Fix. Fixer als Mozilla selbst beim laden der Seiten...
So scheint es.
Gibts schon die deutsche Sprachdatei??
und was ist das Ad-Block-Plugin, das Heiko empfahl??


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

Nein, deutsch dauert noch.
Ad-Block ist ein Plugin, mit dessen Hilfe man Bilder anhand der URL blocken kann.
Rechtsklick aufs Bild -> AdBlock
und gut is... 
http://texturizer.net/firebird/extensions.html


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2003)

Achso... aber den brauch ich nicht... denn sonst bekomme ich ja die schönen bildchen hier nicht mehr zu sehen


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Welch herber Verlust... 

Du sitzst wahrscheinlich auch immer vor dem Fernseher und schimpfst, dass diese schönen Kurzfilme durch Reportagen und Filme unterbrochen werden, oder?


----------



## BenTigger (21 Mai 2003)

Wow AdBlock funktioniert ja gut... 

nun habe ich das Bhbdingensbildchen hier im Forum oben Links ausblenden lassen...

Tatsächlich, wech isses.... WOW... noch interessante Tools zu empfehlen????


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Ey, Alder, brobierst Du sälbst.


----------

